# XML-Dateien mit jQuery auslesen



## enrix (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich mit JQuery sämtliche XML-Dateien aus einem Ordner auslesen und in ein Objekt (Liste) packen kann?

Beste Grüße 
Enrix


----------



## CPoly (1. Dezember 2011)

Weiß du genau, welche Dateien in dem Ordner liegen? Weil Auflisten der Inhalte kannst du nicht (es sei denn, dein Webserver ist so eingerichtet, dass er das ohnehin macht).

Für das Lesen der XML Dateien kannst du z.B. http://api.jquery.com/jQuery.get/ benutzen.


----------

